# How the heck do i shoot portraits?



## hamlet (Jun 15, 2014)

So i was in town today and i got so many requests from people wanting me to take their pictures with their camera. I said i wouldn't mind and was glad to help out, so the time came for them to hand me their camera, and lo and behold all of them were canons.  So i'm now confused out of my mind with what the heck i'm looking at here, i've never shot with a canon before. Could you teach me how to go in aperture priority and how to adjust the exposure compensation? I don't wanna look foolish next time foreigners or beginners ask me for my help. Help me help you the next time we meet on the street.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 15, 2014)

Rent a canon and play around with it.  Read the manual.


----------



## hamlet (Jun 15, 2014)

Could you just show me short hand? I am not able to rent cameras.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2014)

Just spin the shooting mode dial to the "Green BOX" mode, and fire away. It's so easy. Millions of Canon users love it! It makes all the right decisions, uses a wide-area AF mode, and so on. The thing with the wider area AF is that it keeps a two-person horizontal shot from severely back-focusing by relying on a wide-area, multi-point AD mode, instead of using JUST the single, center AF bracket--which is one of THE SINGLE BIGGEST dangers on a two-person, "Here, take our picture,mister!" kinda' shot.

Whenever you hand over a fancy d-slr camera to a novice shooter and ask them to take a picture, if your camera is set to center point-only AF, chances are good that the novice will produce a shot that is perfectly focused--*on the background*. Which is why using one of the "beginner type" shooting modes makes sense.


----------



## hamlet (Jun 15, 2014)

Do canon cameras not have aperture priority?


----------



## CAP (Jun 15, 2014)

Thats depends on the canon camera.

All of the canon body's i know of have Aperture Priority.

To select it there should be a round dial on the left side top of the camera _''Aperture Priority on the dial is Av''
_
To select your exposure,  use the small wheel located next to the shutter button to go up or down.








Hope this helps


----------



## CAP (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 15, 2014)

Perhaps the Camera Gods are giving you a sign to repent and come to the Canon side before it is too late.  It's much like the Schwartz, there are two sides, Canon got the up side and Nikon got the down side.  May the Schwartz be with you.


----------



## hamlet (Jun 15, 2014)

I've made my bed, its these darn tourists who don't get it.


----------



## hamlet (Jun 15, 2014)

CAP said:


> Thats depends on the canon camera.
> 
> All of the canon body's i know of have Aperture Priority.
> 
> ...



Simple and to the point. Thank you.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 15, 2014)

Here is a tip, Av stands for "aperture value."  Very few canon users know that.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2014)

Again, as I said, go with "Green Box" mode on a Canon...


----------



## CAP (Jun 15, 2014)

Welcome....


----------



## hamlet (Jun 15, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Again, as I said, go with "Green Box" mode on a Canon...



Thank you derrel, that will always be a fallback if people start to notice that i'm actually clueless.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 15, 2014)

Nikons don't have that super duper A-DEP  or CA mode.


----------



## runnah (Jun 15, 2014)

Rotate the camera 90 degrees clockwise. Boom, you're taking portraits!


----------

